
Understanding and cleaning the pharma (spam) hack on Wordpress - juanufrj
http://blog.sucuri.net/2010/07/understanding-and-cleaning-the-pharma-hack-on-wordpress.html
======
marcelo-br
One of my WP sites got hacked by this viagra hack a while ago.

The database and the akismet plugins were modified and I was able to fix it,
but nowhere I was able to find how I got hacked in the first place.

This article explains very well how to fix it, but not how are these sites
getting hacked. Anyone? Anyone?

~~~
tomjen3
It is wellknown that Word-press is full of security holes, so it is properly
one of them. How exactly isn't important - it will be a new method next week,
so don't waste time on this weeks issue.

Instead, just get a better blogengine.

